# Talk about Bimmer Utility



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

Bimmer Utility Very good.
I updated the version today.
v1.0.35 Release Notes

--Updated mapping to 4.35.21
--Allow to save FA file to different file name in FA editor.
--Display file name in FDL editor.
--Cheat editor can now accept NCD files.
--Changed cheat code trigger from dropdown to checkbox.
--Allow drag and drop of ncd / cafd files into cheat editor.

I tried it right away.
I found a little bug.


（１）
The file name is displayed in the FDL editor.
but,
For example, if you drag and drop KOMBI's CAF directly from the folder after modifying the BCO's CAF.
The display of the file name does not change.
The selection from the MY file is displayed correctly.









（２）
If you select "00,0A" etc. in the cheat code editor, the code will not be reflected.
It works when numbers such as "0A" and "01" are used alone.


























It works when numbers such as "0A" and "01" are used alone.



















I like Bimmer Utility because it's convenient.
Since it is a separate system, there are no runtime errors like Esys Launcher, which is very convenient.
I posted it because I wanted it to be improved.

Also, BImmerFest has no discussion about Bimmer Utility, so I posted it.

However, it is convenient to be able to use it on a sub PC like the new tokenmaster Launcher V5.
Ideal for temporary use in the event of a failure of the main PC.

It would be nice if the Bimmer utility could be used on other PCs with a password. (Like a cloud system)


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

I have been using for 3 months, including Prerelease Beta Testing. It's very good, and keeps getting better, Updates are frequent, and it includes latest CAFD mapping.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

shawn

That's right.
BU supports the latest CAF and is updated frequently.
I like it even if it has bugs.
I like it so I wrote it because it was improved.

I'm a BMW Motorrad CAF, does the car have the above symptoms?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide said:


> shawn
> 
> That's right.
> BU supports the latest CAF and is updated frequently.
> ...


No idea on Motorrad.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

Is there any of the above problems with the CAF of a car?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Hide said:


> Is there any of the above problems with the CAF of a car?


I have not checked.

Per BU support. both of those issues fixed and will be in the next update. A temp solution for the moment to fix the cheat code issue is to remove the comma ("000A" instead of "00,0A") it'll start working.


----------



## Maxwell4321 (Jan 14, 2014)

Been using it since it was released publicly and it just gets better and better, reported bugs and mapping updates are dealt with swiftly and new feature requests have been implemented quickly as well. I really like it and run it alongside EsysX, I am finding myself using EsysX less and less now though.


----------



## Atyn (9 mo ago)

I have used it with E-sys to successfully code the retrofitted cruise button to my F20 116i sport.

However I am having two problems trying to read DTCs. In fact the only option I can choose in the left hand menu, is Help.

1) The Youtube videos are very poor quality and the text is unreadable but I have followed the instructions as best I can.

2) When I contact them from the website, the colour choice of blue text on light grey is also unreadable.
(tried 2 laptops, and no speed issues with my 78Mb/s fibre connection.)

Hopefully they will look into these issues.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IJO said:


> When I contact them from the website, the colour choice of blue text on light grey is also unreadable.
> (tried 2 laptops, and no speed issues with my 78Mb/s fibre connection.)
> 
> Hopefully they will look into these issues.


BU Light Mode is unreadable? '










And Dark Mode too?


----------



## Atyn (9 mo ago)

Sorry, normal use is fine. It's when trying to contact support - see image.

But still can't read the DTCs - just get a No Data message when it tries to retrieve them, and I have made sure E-sys is disconnected.

I have found a low cost (£69) hand held code reader that works and diagnosed my air con problem.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

IJO said:


> Sorry, normal use is fine. It's when trying to contact support - see image.
> 
> But still can't read the DTCs - just get a No Data message when it tries to retrieve them, and I have made sure E-sys is disconnected.
> 
> I have found a low cost (£69) hand held code reader that works and diagnosed my air con problem.


Ok, I spoke with Support, they say they will adjust contact page and dig into DTC issue.


----------



## Atyn (9 mo ago)

shawnsheridan said:


> Ok, I spoke with Support, they say they will adjust contact page and dig into DTC issue.


Many thanks.


----------



## BradVol (9 mo ago)

I’ve enjoyed BU so far and Shawn has helped me a bit (Thanks!). 

I’m comfortable with tech and coding in the traditional sense but am new to BMW and have no BMW experience prior to BU with TokenMaster or any of the other options.

I’ve found GitHub repos with FDL codes that I’ve been coding manually but would like to be able to use them to edit and apply them in BU. The repo I’ve been using is this one: GitHub - packetpilot/bmw-f: BMW F Chassis Coding

I haven’t been able to find a tutorial about how to use/edit/apply xml files to FDL coding in BU. Does anyone know of some instructions or a video or can explain at a high level how to do it? I’m happy to put in the effort and learn but am not really sure where to start and don’t want to screw up.


----------



## tattozy (Jan 5, 2019)

Hi all,

I went to play with E-sys this morning and found the Token has expired. Starting to discover more about BimmerUtility and have a couple of questions.

1- I looked at the vids and so that the features like say TPMS is just a tick box in the FA Editor. Does this mean that all the complexity of multiple codes in diff files has been removed and this tool allows us to just tick on or off features?

2- This tool does not connect with the car itself, it just edits the files exported by E-Sys correct?

3- Could we have a try-before-you-buy version or some of basic version to give it a go before committing to purchase?

Thanks for the help, particularly to Mr ShawnSheridan.

Cheers!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

tattozy said:


> Hi all,
> 
> I went to play with E-sys this morning and found the Token has expired. Starting to discover more about BimmerUtility and have a couple of questions.
> 
> ...


1. The FA Editor is same as in E-Sys, except instead of manually having to know and add or delete option codes, they are presented and selectable in BimmerUtility.
2. Correct. FA Editor and FDL Editor are in BimmerUtility, not E-Sys. Once Edited, E-Sys uses the modified files for Coding.
3. No, they do NOT have a Trial version.


----------



## Denzle (7 mo ago)

I am interested in doing some coding and had messages from shawnsheridan, thank you.
the thing I am wary of is the lack of contact information on the BU website. No tel no., no email address (yes you can use their proforma to message them), no physical address, the usual things that most people would supply. So I am slightly concerned about handing over some money, especially as there is currently not a great deal of info out there in the public domain, unlike esys.
Also, I am guessing it’s a software download, although that too is not explicit.


----------



## Atyn (9 mo ago)

Denzle said:


> I am interested in doing some coding and had messages from shawnsheridan, thank you.
> the thing I am wary of is the lack of contact information on the BU website. No tel no., no email address (yes you can use their proforma to message them), no physical address, the usual things that most people would supply. So I am slightly concerned about handing over some money, especially as there is currently not a great deal of info out there in the public domain, unlike esys.
> Also, I am guessing it’s a software download, although that too is not explicit.


i think EU regulations require websites to state the owner and provide contact details, not just an online form.

They must also state their privacy policy and have terms of business available, neither of which are present.
This includes sales and refund policies, warranty, liability, IP rights etc.

However I have had a quick response to any queries I had when coding my cruise control retro fit so you are probably worrying unneccessarily.


----------



## Denzle (7 mo ago)

Atyn said:


> i think EU regulations require websites to state the owner and provide contact details, not just an online form.
> 
> They must also state their privacy policy and have terms of business available, neither of which are present.
> This includes sales and refund policies, warranty, liability, IP rights etc.
> ...


Thanks Atyn.
I know it’s not a fortune (cost of this s/w), I was just being cautious. But several contributors to this site use it, so I probably ok with it.
I note you coded your CC, I too did mine yesterday. I have Esys, and it did the CC, but a few other things I want it won’t do because it needs a token (which has expired), hence my interest in BU.


----------



## Atyn (9 mo ago)

Denzle said:


> Thanks Atyn.
> I know it’s not a fortune (cost of this s/w), I was just being cautious. But several contributors to this site use it, so I probably ok with it.
> I note you coded your CC, I too did mine yesterday. I have Esys, and it did the CC, but a few other things I want it won’t do because it needs a token (which has expired), hence my interest in BU.


Yes BU made it easier for me to do so was worth the money. Not used it for anything else yet.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Denzle said:


> I am interested in doing some coding and had messages from shawnsheridan, thank you.
> the thing I am wary of is the lack of contact information on the BU website. No tel no., no email address (yes you can use their proforma to message them), no physical address, the usual things that most people would supply. So I am slightly concerned about handing over some money, especially as there is currently not a great deal of info out there in the public domain, unlike esys.
> Also, I am guessing it’s a software download, although that too is not explicit.


Not at all uncommon for a small developer, and its predecessor LauncherPRO used by most all for many years had no website at all (just the developer's Blog). All I can say is BU is as advertised, and support has been excellent.


----------



## Hide (Jan 5, 2022)

I'm using BU, but it's very convenient.
However, the description (comment) section of the item of CAFD of BMW Motorrad is hardly translated.

However, BU updates frequently and I look forward to future updates.


----------



## Denzle (7 mo ago)

Hide said:


> I'm using BU, but it's very convenient.
> However, the description (comment) section of the item of CAFD of BMW Motorrad is hardly translated.
> 
> However, BU updates frequently and I look forward to future updates.





shawnsheridan said:


> Not at all uncommon for a small developer, and its predecessor LauncherPRO used by most all for many years had no website at all (just the developer's Blog). All I can say is BU is as advertised, and support has been excellent.


do we know if it will work on a 32 bit windows 10 laptop? I bought this secondhand to run esys, as I did not have a laptop.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

Denzle said:


> do we know if it will work on a 32 bit windows 10 laptop? I bought this secondhand to run esys, as I did not have a laptop.


No. BU and new E-Sys are both 64-Bit Apps.


----------



## Denzle (7 mo ago)

Blast it.


----------



## voorbok (Jul 5, 2021)

Hide said:


> I'm using BU, but it's very convenient.
> However, the description (comment) section of the item of CAFD of BMW Motorrad is hardly translated.
> 
> However, BU updates frequently and I look forward to future updates.


Hide, Sorry for the basic questions: Do you use E-net cable on the 1200/1250GS as well? And does ESYS come together with Bimmer Utility or do you have to get it separately?


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

voorbok said:


> ...And does ESYS come together with Bimmer Utility or do you have to get it separately?


They are seperate.


----------



## voorbok (Jul 5, 2021)

shawnsheridan said:


> They are seperate.


Thank you


----------



## cjn (Dec 8, 2015)

Could someone please explain how to use the CHEAT EDITOR function. I am comfortable with selecting My Files, FDL Editing, NCD Compare, etc., and I have manually created my own cheat .XML files. However, using the Editor is a mystery!


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cjn said:


> Could someone please explain how to use the CHEAT EDITOR function. I am comfortable with selecting My Files, FDL Editing, NCD Compare, etc., and I have manually created my own cheat .XML files. However, using the Editor is a mystery!


Load CAFD
Add FDL Cheat(s) from CAFD using + Button
Set FDL Cheat Value(s) in Functions Window
Copy resulting Cheat .xml snippet from Output Window into your cheat .xml file


----------



## cjn (Dec 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Load CAFD
> Add FDL Cheat(s) from CAFD using + Button
> Set FDL Cheat Value(s) in Functions Window
> Copy resulting Cheat .xml snippet from Output Window into your cheat .xml file


Hi Shawn, I assume that all this should be done within the Cheat Editor function. This is what I was trying before, and when I attempt to load a CAFD file the program just hangs and has to be forcibly closed.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cjn said:


> Hi Shawn, I assume that all this should be done within the Cheat Editor function. This is what I was trying before, and when I attempt to load a CAFD file the program just hangs and has to be forcibly closed.


Yes. Like this:









Do you have file "Bundang_Thunder.xml" in your cheat .xml folder? If so delete it.


----------



## cjn (Dec 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. Like this:
> View attachment 1068347
> 
> 
> Do you have file "Bundang_Thunder.xml" in your cheat .xml folder? If so delete it.


I remembered that I was using the same cheat folder for both BU and the Launcher 5.0, just to avoid multiple editing and copying. I use only my own cheat.xml as none of the standard ones have anything useful for my F40. I have deleted all the useless .XMLs, reset the cheat folder to BU's CheatCodes, and it's now working.
Many thanks for your help.


----------



## shawnsheridan (Jan 10, 2009)

cjn said:


> I remembered that I was using the same cheat folder for both BU and the Launcher 5.0, just to avoid multiple editing and copying. I use only my own cheat.xml as none of the standard ones have anything useful for my F40. I have deleted all the useless .XMLs, reset the cheat folder to BU's CheatCodes, and it's now working.
> Many thanks for your help.


----------



## fpgiuliano (Nov 8, 2015)

i'm using BimmerUtility less than a month and i like it
even if you find some bugs from time to time, just report it to Bimmer Utiliy support. they always respond and rectify quickly with continuous updates. 
So it's a program that I recommend. 
it may seem a bit complicated for those who - like me - come from esysx, but then once you understand the mechanism is really simple


----------



## fpgiuliano (Nov 8, 2015)

shawnsheridan said:


> Yes. Like this:
> View attachment 1068347
> 
> 
> Do you have file "Bundang_Thunder.xml" in your cheat .xml folder? If so delete it.


Sorry Shawn, 
can i modify the Almaretto.xml file that i have in C:\BimmerUtility\CheatCodes folder?
i would leave only functions that i need for my G21 or i need to put the xml in esys folder?

thanks


----------



## cjn (Dec 8, 2015)

fpgiuliano said:


> Sorry Shawn,
> can i modify the Almaretto.xml file that i have in C:\BimmerUtility\CheatCodes folder?
> i would leave only functions that i need for my G21 or i need to put the xml in esys folder?
> 
> thanks


My experience is that I threw away all the issued cheat files, since there was nothing relevant to my F40, then wrote my own .XML from scratch. Put it in the normal BU cheat codes folder.


----------



## fpgiuliano (Nov 8, 2015)

cjn said:


> My experience is that I threw away all the issued cheat files, since there was nothing relevant to my F40, then wrote my own .XML from scratch. Put it in the normal BU cheat codes folder.


Thanks you
I will do that


----------

